# John bedini's <<< free energy machines>>



## d.salah30 (23 يناير 2010)

*JOHN BEDINI'S COLLECTION OF FREE ENERGY MACHINES*​ 
:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:​ 

السلام عليكم


اسمحولي ان اقدم لكم اليوم مجموعة اختراعات عالم كبير في مجال اطاقة المتجددة


*JOHN BEDINI'S*​ 
1985 م​
وهو ليس بالزمن البعيد لكن الافكار العظيمة لا تجد طريقها للتطبيق في عصر الاحتكار و تسلط التجار

BEDINI'S FREE ENERGY GENERATOR​
http://www.icehouse.net/john1/john1.html


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2010)

أهلاً بك يا أخي 

مشكور على هذا الجهد ....


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

*التطبيق الاول*

*>>>bendini mono pole energizer <<<*



 السلام عليكم​ 
اسمحولي ايها الاخوة الكرام جعل الموضوع ورشة عملية لتحليل و شرح و دراسة مكونات كل تطبيق للوصول للضوابط النظرية و العملية الكاملة التي تساعدنا على انجاز الجهاز المطلوب
بدلا من مجرد وضع روابط يبقى الاطلاع عليها نظريا لا طائل منه دون محاولة ربط الافكار و البدئ بالتنفيذ بعون الله​ 
و ابدا بشرح اول تطبيقات جون بنديني الرائعة​ 
*Bedini Monopole Energizer*​ *






*​ لم اجد ترجمة اصطلاحية لكن ترجمة الكلمات ,, المنشط احادي القطب ,, يمكن فهم المعنى لاحقا من شكل التصميم 

 مقدمة مترجمة بواسطة غوغل مع بعض التنقيح :​ جون Bedini هو مؤسس Bedini الالكترونيات والمخترع براءة اختراع لهذه الملكيةالتكنولوجيا. جون مخترع ومطور بديل للطاقة من مكبرات الصوت الكهربائية. 
 جون عمل في مجال الطاقة البديلة هو في الأصل من وحي ،واستنادا إلى أفكار نيكولا تيسلا.
 جون Bedini يتحدث في سلسلة  التعليمية الطاقة من فراغ
 قد يكون من الصعب للبعض أن يتصور ولكن جون كان له منذ مولد الطاقة الحرة ال80.
 مزيد من القمع الذي حدث : محول Kromrey.
(التكرار على أساس ريمون Kromrey 'sالولايات المتحدة للبراءات # 3374376)
  جون Bedini يفسر في دي فيدي كل ما كنت تريد أن تعرف من أي وقت مضى
 جون صورة بجوار وKromrey محول.​  





​ كذلك ، فريق جون لتصنيع وانتاج سرعان ما تسلل وتدمير ، ومعهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجياواشترى آخر ما تبقى من اثني عشر وحدات تنفيذية من جون ، أبدا أن ترى النورمرة أخرى ،
  من 1980s في وقت مبكر في كل مجده يعمل على مقاعد البدلاء 
 وقد نشرت المعلومات المتصلة له التكنولوجيا في مجال الطاقة البديلةالمجال العام.
وتشمل هذه الكشوف "مدرسة البنات" أو التدابير الوقائيةالخاصة (المبسطة مدرسة الفتاة المحركات) وBedini ، كول "نافذة السيارات" دارات المحركات.
 يقصد كأداة تعليمية للجمهور لمراقبة واختبار الآثار المترتبة على شحن البطارية من قبل هذه العملية فريدة من نوعها.
 هذا الأسلوب حتى الآن يبدو أن البطارية الأكثركفاءة دائرة الشحن في العالم.
 عملية جون يبين أيضا عمر إضافي أطول للبطارية ، وتشغيل الآثار الوقت لم أر في الطريقة التقليدية لشحن البطاريات. على الرغم من أن هذه التكنولوجيا للكثيرمن سنوات ليست سوى مجرد بداية لتدخل حيز الوعي العام.
جون كان تخصيص من خلال التدخ لسنوات. مراجع لمزيد من القمع.
 وتشمل هذه التكنولوجيا ، ولكن ليس على سبيل الحصر ، الرصاص الحمضيةالبطاريات والبطاريات دورة العميق ، هلام بطاريات الخلايا ، بواسطة بطاريات الكادميوم ، والمؤسسات الوطنية متولى حسن البطاريات. اختبار كيمياء على بطارية أخرى حاليا
  





​ كما بنيت البلسم الشافي للالحالة الصلبة شاحن من كتاب مجاني لتوليد الطاقة
 البلسم الشافي كان قادرا على شحن بطارية في 4 واط باستخدام هذا الأسلوب. 

 علما لكن لماذا لوحة شمسية استنزاف البطارية إذا لم تكن هناك الثنائيات؟
 بسيطة ، وهي : الخلايا الشمسية لديهاالمقاومة الداخلية. تطبيق الجهد الخارجي لأنه (من بطارية أو مصدر الأخرى) ،تمدحالي. اعتمادا على الجهد التطبيقية واستخلاص الحالية ، وهذا يمكن أيضا إلىتدمير لوحة للطاقة الشمسية.
 والثنائيات هو مطلوب لمنع تدفق التيار العكسي. (بعض الألواح الشمسية يكونالصمام الثنائي في صلبلوحة).
 عند استخدام سان جرمان مع لشحن بطاريات الطاقة الشمسية ، ويجب أن تتطابق معمقاومة من لوحةلسان جرمان. لذلك تحتاج المكثفات ما لا يقل عن 20.000 وحدة تنمية 75 فولت
 ويقول جون لماذا لا يوجد الطاقة الحرة. فقد وضعت الكثير من المال والوقت في البحث والتطوير والتدابير الوقائية الخاصة
 ومروحة جهاز يستخدم نبضات الجهد العالي لحالة جديدة وdesulphate ورمم القديم البطاريات. هذه العملية يمكن اقناع دورات حياة أطول من بطاريات جديدة ورممفي الحياة البطاريات القديمة (البطاريات التي لم يعد من الممكن اتهام بالوسائل التقليدية). 
 ويمكن الجهاز سيتم تشييدها في العديد من الأشكال ، من صغيرة جدا لأنظمةكبيرة جدا لفائف متعددة. وهناك تباين
 لا يزال هناك تخصيص للبحث والتطوير لتحسين النظام
 هذا مثال من المهندسين كيف عملوا معا لملكية مفتوحة المصدر 
 المخترعين وتحسين النظام الخاص بهم. توجد الظروف السياسية والاقتصادية التي قد جون تعرضوا ل، (الطاقة قمع) -- ناهيك عن العقيدة العلمية التي تمنع غالبية الجمهور من الوصول إلى البحث والتطوير في هذه الأنواع من النظم.
 ناهيك عن قمع وسائل الاعلام كما يبدو أن هذا هو الحال مع منتهكي خرافة
 . فمن المهم أنالمهندسين مفتوحة المصدر مواصلة العمل على تحسين هذا الاكتشاف ، والاستفادة من ما قد جون تعطى لنا جميعا.
 ما الذي يجعل هذه التكنولوجيا استثناء من كل جانب من جوانب أخرى من التكنولوجيا الحالية هو أن على الرغم من أنه قد تم اختبارها وتقدم للعمل في بعض التطبيقات العملية ،فإنه لم يتم بعدقبلتها الروح السائدة ويتم تدريسها في أي كتاب مدرسي أن لدينا اليوم.

 قيل لنا لنحو 100 عاما انه لا يوجد سوى طريقة واحدة وليس على التشكيك فيه ،بالاضافة الى انهامرة نفعل. جون اختارت لتعلم العلوم المختلفة غير معروفة لمعظم الناس ، وهذاأشبهاللوحة ان شخصا آخر قد لا يفهم ، حتى أنها لا تجد قيمة في ذلك.
 تعميم العلوم أعطى لك كل شيء في ارتفاع تكلفة مثل الخلايا الشمسية ومولدات الرياح ،الدفع المائي وهلم جرا ، وهذه ليست حرة ، ونظم الطاقة ، ولكن الناس يعتقدون أنهم ،ينسون كل تكاليف الإعداد ، إلا أنهم لم يسدد أي شيء لأنها تفشل في كل وقت _،ومعظمهم من __البطاريات. _
 جون هو آلة الشامل أقل نظام الانتاج لانه قال في مرات كثيرة ،فقد قال جون كيف يعمل الجهاز.
 يجب عليك أن تدفع ثمن الزناد أو لا يمكنك أن تحصل على الطاقة، ونظام تيسلاعملت بنفس الطريقة ، وليس حرا كما كان شخص ما لدفع ثمن على الزناد لجهازالارسال.
 _*الشعب أنظمة تسعى تتطلب تحريك إشارة واحدة ومن ثم يمكن تشغيل الجهاز نفسه بعد ذلك*_​ * 





*​ أسرار الناس تجعل من كل شيء لا المخترع ، وانه فقط يحاول أن يفسر ذلك على الطريقة التي يعمل في ذهنه ، وأنت حر في اختيار ما تؤمنون به معظم الناس لا بل نفهم أن المغناطيس عقد الإجابة كما هي في الحقيقية آلات الطاقة الحرة ؛* ,**أنهم يديرون إلى الأبد*.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 عند مناقشة هذه التكنولوجيا في ندوة عامة ، فمن المهم أن المعتدلين ضد ديسinformationist. وتضليل informationists قد نجحت بالفعل في صد جون بعيدا عن ,احد من مجموعاته الخاصة
 نواصل إحراز تقدم كبير لحسن الحظ ، ويتم العمل معا من أجل مزيد من التقدم الحقيقي الجهود العلمية. نشر العديد من الخبراء لمساعدة بعضهم البعض ، انها عظيمةحقا
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 جون Bedini متألق في مجال تكنولوجيا الطاقة تقوم على مفاهيم أصلا اكتشف*نيكولا تيسلا *،
 جون العملية لا تزال غير معروفة من قبل التيار الرئيسي. وتشمل التطبيقات الأكثر كفاءة للطاقة الشمسية
 *شحن البطارية الدوائر في العالم ، والمناهج الدراسية ، والقوة الجبريةواحياء موتى البطاريات.*
  ألBedini التكنولوجيا هو خير مثال ملموس على النتائج التي تظهر استنساخه تسلا تألق تكنولوجيا الطاقة.
  الاقتباس والسؤال الحقيقي هو : هل هذه التهمة آلة البطاريات الخاصة بك ،هذا هو السؤال الحقيقي.
 هل إنرجايزر تبدأ في كل مرة كنت ادفعه ، أو أنها لا تفعل شيئا؟ والغرض من هذاالجهاز هو مجرد أداة تعليمية 
 ثم إنرجايزر يدير سريع جدا. هذه النبضات تثير هذه المادة الكيميائية في البطارية علىالقيام غرامة نافذة عملية الطلاء ،






 هذه هي الطريقة التي تحصل على تمديد الوقت للخروج من بطارية ثانوية ، حيث ان الطاقة. انها
 مضحك أحدا لم يطبق هذا على أي شيء آخر. يمكنك القيام به بشكل صحيح يمكن أن ينطبق هذا على والعاكس تشغيل تحميل بينما تقوم بشحن بطارية أخرى - جون Bedini
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 نظرة ثاقبة في عملية تحويل الطاقة فيل أن تناقش بالتفصيل الكامل 
 عملية Bedini وعادة ما تستخدم لتوجيه الاتهام حامض الرصاص(هلام الخلية) البطاريات. يمكن أن يكون غيره من أنواع البطاريات المستخدمة.
 هناك العديد من البدائل في البطارية Bedini عملية الشحن. ويمكن أن يتم تشغيلها مباشرة من لوحة شمسية أو بطارية
 وحدة العمليات الخاصة وعادة ما تتألف من عجلة دراجة هوائية لالدوار ،والدارات الكهربائية البسيطة.
  





​ تحميل النظام لا يعمل في نفس المحرك التقليدي لا ، فإن عملية Bediniوتعمل في المقام الأول باعتباره مذبذب الميكانيكية. 
 هذا التذبذب ينطوي علىالتفاعل من لفائف والمغناطيس الذي يخلق الجهد العالي الارتفاع. عندما يمر المغناطيس الملف
 الدوائر بتشغيل إشارة من أجل التوقيت المناسب لالتقاط نبض 'بحيث يمكن أن يصبح المصرف البطارية متهم.
  




​ 
  بغض النظر ، وحدة العمليات الخاصة هو عزم دوران منخفض ، ولكن هناك بعض الميكانيكية التي يمكن استعادتها دون توقف الدوار
 من هذه العملية ، يتعلم المرء تواترها وتوليد الجهد العالي التي يمكن إيداعها في بطارية مباشرة أو إلى الحد الأقصى
 يحدث هذا التأثيرفي الكيمياء من بطاريات الحامض والرصاص "، وإنرجايزر هو بكل بساطة علىالزناد أو مزود الموجي
 الأشكال أن الدافع لإحداث الأثر المناسب أن ينظر إليها.
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 بعد سنوات من القراءة JBs العمل ، واحد إشعارات أنه يذكر باستمرار ، ويشددعلى تصحيحالموجي. كما أنه تم اكتشاف أن البطارية التغييرات الكيمياء ، مع تصحيحالموجي. الموجي الصحيح sulphation يؤدي إلى خفض ورد فعل لأكسيد يعقد بالإضافة إلى الكبريتات العادية للحد من رد الفعل.
 




 
​ 
 يجب على المرء أن يتذكر على عدم الخلط بين كبريتات الحد من ردة فعل طبيعية مع الحد من كبريتات التراكمات السيئة. انه لشيء رائع ان الجميع يريد ان التجربة مع وجود اختلافات في جي بي تصميم. ومع ذلك ، يجب أن نضع في اعتبارنا أن الغاية المرجوة ، النتيجة هي 
_*إنتاج الصحيح الموجي.*_
 *جون اثبات ان النظام قادر على توفير ما يكفي من القوة لتشغيل منزل! المصدر*​  





​ هذا هو جوهر "regauging" بيردن ان يتحدث عن ذلك بكثير. أنه يعتقد أن أيمجرب في محاولة لتكرار أعمال JB بحاجة إلى الاحتفاظ بقوة في الاعتبار أن الموجي هوالهدف النهائي.
 وقد اقترح جون اختبار إخراج آلة سان جرمان باستخدام المقاوم 1ohm. إذا قمت بقياس أقل من 1V على الانتاج ثم من الواضح أن هناك أقل من 1W فعلا شحن البطارية بقدرالفهم التقليدي بالقلق. كيف يمكن أن يتم 1W شحن بطارية في تهمة يقاس معدل؟
 . جون Bedini كما اقترحاستخدام النيون مصباح تمشيا مع الإخراج 
 Bedini يخبرنا بعد ذلك عن طريق استخدام نبضي مع تكنولوجيا البطاريات الحمضية هناك شيء لكسب.
 





​ يتم حساب كلفة المدخلات إلى العمل الذي تقوم به مروحة ثم إضافة شحن البطاريةالطاقة (تصل إلى 4 بطاريات) ،* وعندها يمكنك ان تكون هناك عملية ليس مثل أي **دائرة أخرى في العالم*. انها محاولة لنفسك.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 *دعونا نناقش هذا مشجع عدة حدة قليلا. ونحن قادرون على تشغيل مروحة التي تتطلب قدرا معينا من** بالإضافة إلى الطاقة ونحن قادرون على تنشيط بطارية ثانية (ق) إلى التمهيد*.
 إذا واحد هو أيضا استخدام معيار مروحة المحرك فستعمل أسفل بطارية صغيرة في أي وقت من الأوقات على الإطلاق -- إلا أن
 تحويل Bedini مروحة المحرك سيعين أكثر كفاءة بكثير وتستغرق وقتا أطول بسرعة جيدة ، بالاضافة الى انها ترسل اشارة الى المصب
 انخفاض البطارية (ق) ويعيد شحن كل ذلك لتغطية تكاليف نفسه. ريك قد وضعت لهذا المفهوم العملي
  




​ 
 نظام متعدد لفائف​ 



​ حتى الآن المتعددة لفائف جزءا من التكنولوجيا قد تم تطويرها في النظام الأكثر عملية لاستخدام الحديثة (خصم البحث والتطوير). هذا ليس لاتخاذ أي شيء بعيدا عن إمكانات أخرى إصدارات أو النظم ،
 وهذا هو أساس جون Bedini نفسه يظهر الدارة الكهربائية10KW  منزل لا تحتاج إلى قوة خارجية!.​  





​ في الصورة أعلاه هو جون القادم لأزمته متعددة قادرة على تشغيل نظام منزلك وتجديدالبطاريات مع أي المدخلات الخارجية! إي للطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح.
 تسأل نفسك لماذا! جون أيديهم مقيدة ، يجب علينا مساعدته.
 يمكن للمزيد من المعلومات عن جون النظام ويمكن الاطلاع على :
 http://www.icehouse.net/john34/bedinibearden.html

.​ هذا يتغلب على الزناد مشاكل التوقيت الذي يمكن أن يكون من الصعب التغلب عليها مع العمل متعددة لفائف(MCMS).
 هذه الطريقة يمكن استخدامها لenergizers سواء الميكانيكية والحالةالصلبة.
 والآن لا ريك متعدد القطب 3 مجموعات لفائف. الدوار من الالومنيوم. وتعتبرملفات 1.5 "في موعد أقصاه 1" قطر. 1 / 4 "الأساسية. الصغيرة





 لكن لا يزال شاحن جيدة والسيارات. المغناطيس هي الأجسام الصغيرة ، وصغيرةبما يكفي للا تكون قوية جدا لتسبب مشاكل.


  
​ 
​


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

*Jone bendini <<<< simple rewiew <<<<to best knowledge*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

[FONT=&quot]لاحظتم معي ضعف الترجمة لكن ممكن نفهم المعنى العام و بالرجوع للمستند الاصل بنفهم المعنى بالضبط[/FONT] 
رابط المستند الاصلي للتصفح و التحميل John_Bedini_TechnologyAR.pdf

*اول نقطة مهمة اوردها الكاتب موضوع الفكرة الخاصة بالطاقة الحرة*​ 
انها فكرة غير مستساغة لدى الكثيرين حتى المختصين و السبب


 اما الجهل بالية العمل التي تعني طريقة محدثة من الاستفادة من المكونات و بالتجربة العملية العلمية المنطقية نقبل النتائج و تصبح قانون مثل القوانين الي تم سنها و حرم تعديها ؟؟؟
 

 و السبب الاخر الحرب القاسية من متنفذي و كالات الطاقة لحماية مصالحهم الخاصة على حساب باقي البشر
 و الامثلة التي ذكرت من منع محول كرومري الحاصل على برائة الاختراع الامريكية من التنفيذ و حتى محاربة بنديني و زملائه مباشرة
و عدم تطوير افكار عالم القرن التاسع عشر تسلا الذي برع بالمغناطيسية و التيار المستمر و الارسال الاسلكي
و نرى اليوم العديد من الاختراعات الرائعة منفذة و معلن عنها لكنها غير منتشرة و تكاد تكون محظورة من سيارة وقود الماء الى كهرباء الحقل المغناطيسي وحتى التغذية الذاتية الخلفية و بابسط اشكالها

لذلك في هذا الكتابدعوة لمساعدة مجموعة المهندسين الداعمين للمصادر المفتوحة ضد الاحتكار و ارى انها مجدية لاننا في هذا المنتدى مندى المختصين بالهندسة الاقدر على الاستفادة من تجارب الغير و التفاعل معهم و دعمهم عبر مختلف التنظيمات النقابية و المنظمات العلمية و غيرها و ستعم الفائدة على الجميع بانتشار التكنولوجيا و الحصول على التراخيص و الامتيازات للعمل في هذا المجال البكر من بداية الطريق

و كذلك هذه دعوة لجميع المهندسين للانفتاح على البحث العلمي قولا و فعلا و عدم نفي ما لم يثبت عدم صحته حتى الحصول على الدليل العملي الموكد و ليس بتناقل الافكار الموروثة
 



العوامل المؤكدة لنجاح التطبيق​ 
لكل تطبيق مزايا و مساوئ و هي التي تحدد في النهاية جدوى استخدامه

و* تاكد بنديني بالتجربة العملية *ان شحن البطاريات بهذه الطريقة اكثر جدوي بل يحافظ علة البطارية و يصلح المعطوب منها لمختلف انواع البطاريات المستخدمة لاعادة الشحن الرصاصية و الهلامية و الكادميوم ...



​ و كان دراسة نمط التاثير العملي على البطاريات اساسي في متابعة البحث و الانفاق على الابحاث بعد التاكد من الجدوى

كما يتفوق نظامه على الشحن بالطاقة الشمسية و الرياح لانه ليس بحاجة لمؤثر خارجي و ليس بحاجة لحد ادنى من الطاقة لضمان الاستقرار و غير مكلف و اسهل تطبيقا و صيانة و اكثر ثباتا بكثيييير في جميع الاوقات





و الة جيم واتسون بنى النسخة المطورة منها بخرج 12KV












*الفكرة الرئيسية للاختراع انشاء مذبذب ميكانيكي*​ 
الاستفادة من التيار عالي الفولطية المتولد من التاثير المباشر للمغناطيس < احادي القطبية غالبا كما يظهر في الخططات > مع الملف <مجموعة الملفات لكل و شيعة > عندما تمر سلسة المغناطيسات الدوارة < التي تحافظ على دورانها من التنافر و على سرعتها بعزم الثقالة لتعطي طاقة فائضة مفيدة > بسرعة كبيرة امام قطب الوشيعة 

*فنحصل على تيار متحرض عالي الفولطية نبضي يخزن في مكثف مناسب و يستخدم لشحن جملة البطاريات المخزنة للطاقة *​ 
و الفكرة الامعة للاستفادة من المجالات النغناطيسية التي تتبادل التاثير بشكل اوثق

فنلاحظ ان الدارة الكهربائية ليست مجرد سلك ثابت و مجال لمغناطيس متحرك يولد فيه الكمون الكهربائي < كما تعلمنا في مدارسنا>< بل > <و ليست مجرد محولة تعطي خرج اقل استطاعة من الدخل> < كما اثبت العلماء >

بل دارة مذبذب كاملة(harly oscilator ) < بتيار تغذية امامي نبضي و تغذية خلفية متحرضة trigger > تشحن الملف الرئيسي بنبضة مربعة لتولد حقل مغناطيسي اولي يتفاعل مع المغناطيسات و يدورها و كذلك يتحرض بها بالسرعات العالية عكسيا لينتج فولطية عالية يستفاد منها كنبضة تيار تخزن و ترسل الى الشحن خلال طور الاغلاق للدارة OFF 








و التجارب العديدة كما ذكر المستند للوصول لافضل تردد موجي تعمل به الدارة لا يتشكل فيها تيار متحرض عكسي عند طور الاطفاء بل تذهب الشحنة كاملة لدارة البطارية عبر المكثف و كذلك التوافق يالتردد بين تيار التغذية و سرعة الجزء الدوار و تردد دارة الخرج <الشحن > تم ذكرها بالضبط في دارة مولد واطسون ( راجع المستند الاصلي )















و يتم ضبط الدارة tuned عبر العناصر القابلة للضبط للوصول لوضع التوافق resonence .


----------



## d.salah30 (30 يناير 2010)

*Bedini-Energizer-Building-Manual*

السلام عليكم

هذا الملف الهام جدا فيه شرج مفصل لطريقة تركيب الجهاز و تصميم الدارة الخاصة

و ابعاد الجهاز بدقة املا الفائدة للجميع عند تجميع الجهاز للاستفائدة منه في حياتنا العملية






​







:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:



​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## d.salah30 (31 يناير 2010)

المعذرة نسيت ارفاق الملف

 Bedini-Energizer-Building-Manual​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

d.salah30 قال:


> المعذرة نسيت ارفاق الملف
> 
> 
> Bedini-Energizer-Building-Manual​


 
الأخ المهندس d.salah

بارك الله فيك ..
وشكرا لإتحافنا بتجارب John Bedini

ولكن الرابط يفتح على صفحة google 
والعبارة المكتوبة 
 Google Docs: A love letter

ولكنني وجدت العديد من الروابط التي لها علاقة بتجارب بديني
وأحببت وضعها ومشاركتكم إياها.


http://www.icehouse.net/john1/index11.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bedini

http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/johnbedini.htm

http://www.rexresearch.com/bedini/images.htm​


----------



## d.salah30 (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا استاذي الكريم للتنبيه , لقد تم تفعيل مشاركة الملف 

و هذا رابط مباشر للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/212709279/f4321c1e/15675208-Bedini-Energizer-Buil.html




http://www.4shared.com/file/212709279/f4321c1e/15675208-Bedini-Energizer-Buil.html


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo2010 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------

